# Text schnecken-/spiralförmig anordnen (coraldraw?)



## Zata (20. Januar 2010)

Liebe Community,

ich möchte einen längeren Text spiral- bzw schneckenfärmig anordnen. Der Text soll über dem Mittelpunkt stehen (also nicht nach Außen seinen Grund haben) und vom äußeren Ende des Bildes richtung Mitelpunkt laufen.

Nach einigen Ratschlägen "Programm XY kann das" bin ich nun bei CoralDraw 11 (Testversion) gelandet und hab mit folgendem Tutorial http://board.raidrush.ws/showthread.php?t=57261 (ich hab sonst nie mit Grafikprogrammen zu tun) schon eine entsprechende Schnecke und den Text.
Letzterer lässt sich allerdings nur von innen nach außen anlegen, und grundsätzlich nach außen mit dem Boden.
Wenn ich nicht beide Objekte markiere sondern nur den Text, dann kann ich ihn theoretisch selbst...anlegen...aber egal was ich mache, nach 2 min "keine Rückmeldung" hängt der Text winzig klein an einem einzelnen Ring der Schnecke.

Geniale (hust) Versuche, wie das Rückwärts schreiben des Textes waren ziemlich sinnfrei. 
Unter http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/21/corel-draw-schrift-an-kreis-anpassen-16689-1.html hat jmd ein leicht verwandtes Problem, habs jedoch nicht hinbekommen mit der Ausrichten-Funktion irgendein positives Resulat zu bekommen. 
Meine Experimentierfreudigkeit leidet auch ein bisschen unter den Minutenlangen laggs wenn ich auch nur die Maus bewege, während er irgendwelche live-Vorschaus auf dem Dokument veranstaltet. :/


Vielen Dank für baldige Hilfe im Vorraus

Zata


----------



## Friedel5 (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zata,

in X4 gehts ganz einfach:
Spirale zeichnen. Ausgewählt lassen!
Mit dem Textwerkzeug einfach an die Spirale schreiben.
Eventuell einmal horizontal 
und einmal vertikal spiegeln.
Jetzt noch den horizontalen Nullpunkt anpassen.

Gruß
Friedel


----------

